# Dragon APX2 goggles fog up help



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Fogging between the lenses is always caused by a broken/imperfect seal. This is primarily caused by heat damage to the unbelievably heat sensitive adhesive used on goggles. Most goggle fogging dissatisfaction (regardless of brand) stems from this issue. Being aware of this pitfall and taking the simple (but frankly non-intuitive) steps to avoid overheating can keep your lenses in great working order for years. 

Heat damage can happen extremely easily. A few minutes up on your car dashboard on a sunny day, a quick set-down by the lodge fireplace, etc. Hard impacts can also do it but that is a lot less likely. 

Please remove the lens, clean inside and out with a microfiber cloth and post up a few high res photos showing the foam seal between the lenses. You can very often see where the thin adhesive layer on one side of the foam or the other has melted away or contracted. Because we are talking about water molecules, even the smallest gap in the seal will ruin a pair of goggles.


STOKED!


----------



## Dave2655 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Here are the pictures*




Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Fogging between the lenses is always caused by a broken/imperfect seal. This is primarily caused by heat damage to the unbelievably heat sensitive adhesive used on goggles. Most goggle fogging dissatisfaction (regardless of brand) stems from this issue. Being aware of this pitfall and taking the simple (but frankly non-intuitive) steps to avoid overheating can keep your lenses in great working order for years.
> 
> ...


Here are the pictures. Notice to I compared the one that fogs up (bottom) to the one that doesn't (top). The top slip seems to not be glued well.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Dave2655 said:


> The top slip seems to not be glued well.


That is likely your problem spot. It is not clear from your photos but if you have fogging between the lenses, you have a broken seal.


----------



## Dave2655 (Jan 29, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> That is likely your problem spot. It is not clear from your photos but if you have fogging between the lenses, you have a broken seal.[/QUlOTE]
> 
> I have emailed the company yesterday asking for a free replacement lens. How long do you think it will take for then to reply. Should I dab some super glue at the opening to block it off?


----------



## Dave2655 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Email*



Wiredsport said:


> That is likely your problem spot. It is not clear from your photos but if you have fogging between the lenses, you have a broken seal.



I have emailed the company yesterday asking for a free replacement lens. How long do you think it will take for then to reply. Should I dab some super glue at the opening to block it off?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Dave2655 said:


> I have emailed the company yesterday asking for a free replacement lens. How long do you think it will take for then to reply. Should I dab some super glue at the opening to block it off?


Hi, I have pasted Dragon's warranty info below. You may want to call as well. Warranty will depend on if this is deemed a manufacturer defect and the other items below. I would not suggest altering the lens in any way as it may be required back.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Q: What is Dragon’s warranty?
A: Dragon products are warrantied against all manufacturer defects for two years. Dragon does not warranty against lost items or lenses against scratching. Warranty is valid only if purchased through an authorized Dragon dealer. All Dragon products are in accordance with the EEC directive 89/686, for the I.P.D. of category 1 corresponding to the European Community directive.
Q: How do I file a warranty claim?
A: Return your product in a cardboard box not an envelope, via UPS or registered mail to guarantee their safe arrival. Ship to: 971 Calle Amanecer, San Clemente, CA 92673 Attn: Warranty Department. Please include a letter concerning your claim, and a check or money order for $8 for return shipping and handling. Make sure to include your name, telephone number, and address.
You can also file a warranty claim by calling us at 800-995-0008 and ask for the warranty department or you can email them at [email protected].


----------



## Dave2655 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Thanks*



Wiredsport said:


> Hi, I have pasted Dragon's warranty info below. You may want to call as well. Warranty will depend on if this is deemed a manufacturer defect and the other items below. I would not suggest altering the lens in any way as it may be required back.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that. I will call them later today and will posts what the outcome is


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I had a brand new pair of dragon x1s with transition lens. . They fogged the third day right between lenses. I called 800 number on monday had the replacements by wed they shipped them priority mail so i could jave them on weekend. Thier warranty service is pretty good. Make sure you send them some pictures of the fogging. When i got replacements i could tell difference in seals seems someone went short on silicone when they made originals . 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave2655 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Thanks*



larrytbull said:


> I had a brand new pair of dragon x1s with transition lens. . They fogged the third day right between lenses. I called 800 number on monday had the replacements by wed they shipped them priority mail so i could jave them on weekend. Thier warranty service is pretty good. Make sure you send them some pictures of the fogging. When i got replacements i could tell difference in seals seems someone went short on silicone when they made originals .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Oh sweet. I'll call them. I didn't have the chance today but I might be able to call tomorrow. How do i send the pictures, do I do if with email? Like when I call do I tell them that I'll send some pictures via mail?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Dave2655 said:


> Oh sweet. I'll call them. I didn't have the chance today but I might be able to call tomorrow. How do i send the pictures, do I do if with email? Like when I call do I tell them that I'll send some pictures via mail?


Call them and ask for warranty dept they tell them you have pictures, that is all they needed from me. also make sure you tell them when and where you bought the goggles


----------

